# Wie teuer ist euer Verein?



## stroffel (9. April 2010)

Hallo,
Hier im Südlichen Baden-Württemberg zahlt man bei vielen Vereine als einsteiger mehrere hundert Euro Beitrag |uhoh:. Deshalb wollte ich mal eine Umfrage Starten, wie teuer Angeln bei euch ist.

Aufnahmegebühr + Jahreskarte + evtl weitere Kosten


----------



## antonio (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

du wirst immer sehr große unterschiede vorfinden.
hier spielen viele sachen mit rein.
wie hoch sind die kosten für gewässer, welche kosten hat der verein(vereinsheim miete technische ausrüstung versicherungen abgaben an verbände und und und.)
dann gibt es auch vereine die ihre mitgliederzahlen über aufnahmegebühren höhe der beiträge usw. steuern.
ich bezahl 40 € im jahr.

antonio


----------



## Torsten (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*



stroffel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Hier im Südlichen Baden-Württemberg zahlt man bei vielen Vereine als einsteiger mehrere hundert Euro Beitrag |uhoh:. Deshalb wollte ich mal eine Umfrage Starten, wie teuer Angeln bei euch ist.
> 
> Aufnahmegebühr + Jahreskarte + evtl weitere Kosten


 

bei uns ist Aufnahme 100€ , 35€ Jahresbeitrag für Erwachsene,für Kinder und Jugendliche keine Aufnahme 30€  Jahresbeitrag keine weiteren Kosten....

MfG


----------



## Torsten (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

haben aber keine Vereisgewässer..........


----------



## Quappenjäger (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

bei uns 50 € aufnahme gebühr
          50 € teichumlage (teiche nur für mitglieder da eigene teiche )
          66 € beitrag im jahr.

dafür darf man bei uns an den teichen grillen und sein zelt aufstellen.
und der flusslauf ist natürlich und sehr ertragreich als in den umliegenden orten wo über die jahre ne gerade strecke entstanden ist.

meiner meinung vom preis und gewässer der beste verein in 50 km umkreis !


----------



## Borg (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Bei uns sind die Kosten für Erwachsene wie folgt:

Aufnahme: 180,- €
Jahresbeitrag: 130,- €
Bootbenutzung: 30,- € pro Jahr
Schlüsselpfand: 15,- €

8 Arbeitsstunden pro Jahr. Für jede nicht geleistete Arbeitsstunde 15,- €.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Torsten (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*



Borg schrieb:


> Bei uns sind die Kosten für Erwachsene wie folgt:
> 
> Aufnahme: 180,- €
> Jahresbeitrag: 130,- €
> ...


 

das ist aber däftig........#q


----------



## di_mario (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

im raum münchen geht's bei 250 euro bis 700 euro.


----------



## milos2009 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Da sieht man wie unser Verein günstig ist für Jugendliche:

Jugend:

Aufnahmegebühr:  10-13 Jahre   28 €
                         Ab 14 Jahre   78 €

Jahresbeitrag: 13 €

Für nicht geleistete Arbeitsstunden: 1,50 €

Für Erwachsene:

Aufnahmegebühr: 260 €

Jahresbeitrag: 62,50 €

Für nicht geleistete Arbeitsstunden: 7,50 €

:l


----------



## Quappenjäger (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*



Borg schrieb:


> Bei uns sind die Kosten für Erwachsene wie folgt:
> 
> Aufnahme: 180,- €
> Jahresbeitrag: 130,- €
> ...


 
ein wenig teuer|uhoh: und warum extra für boot benutzung oder sind das leihboote ??????
bei einem verein in unserer ecke bekommst du bei geleisteten arbeitstunden geld zurück wobei der arbeitsdienst nicht mit 15 € veranschlagt wurde  ;+
in unserem verein arbeit freiwillig aber wer es mitmacht hinterher gratis essen ( grill natürlich ) und getränke satt ( nicht nur limo  ).
wird aus den beiträgen so gesehen mit bezahlt #h


----------



## stroffel (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Es gibt eineige Angelvereine beidenen man die Gewässer nur mit Vereinsbooten befahren Darf und zuviel Bootsverkehr zu vermeiden.
Blöd nur wenn der man dafür zahlen muss und man glück haben muss um eines der wenigen Boote zu erwischen.


----------



## Torsten (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*



milos2009 schrieb:


> Da sieht man wie unser Verein günstig ist für Jugendliche:
> 
> Jugend:
> 
> ...


 

ganz schön teuer euer Verein #q#q#q


----------



## Quappenjäger (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*



Torsten schrieb:


> ganz schön teuer euer Verein #q#q#q


 

kommt ja auch auf die gewässer drauf an! bei 30 teichen und 500 km fluss strecke ( ein wenig übertrieben natürlich ) so gesehen ein supermarkt preis


----------



## stroffel (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Wenn es aber mehr Angelgewässer gibt als man überhaupt befischen kann hat man auch nichts von. Selbst wenn ein Verein um die 10 See hat wird man sinch auf zwei bis drei beschränken and denen man gute erfahrung gemacht hat. Vielleicht geht man das ein oder andere mal auch an die anderen Gewässer weil man halt viel geld gezahlt hat aber ob man die wirklich braucht....


----------



## Torsten (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*



stroffel schrieb:


> Wenn es aber mehr Angelgewässer gibt als man überhaupt befischen kann hat man auch nichts von. Selbst wenn ein Verein um die 10 See hat wird man sinch auf zwei bis drei beschränken and denen man gute erfahrung gemacht hat. Vielleicht geht man das ein oder andere mal auch an die anderen Gewässer weil man halt viel geld gezahlt hat aber ob man die wirklich braucht....


 

genau so sehe ich das auch,und dann noch Arbeitsstunden leisten,ich dachte ich kann angeln gehen und dann wird man noch bestraft wenn man keine Arbeitstunden leistet. man sollte berücksichtigen  ob man überhaubt Arbeitsstunden absollvieren kann da frage ich mich was ich in so einem Verein zu suchen habe........


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Bin in zwei Vereinen, 

der erste kostet 15€ p.A. für 12 Kilometer Fluss und ein großes Biotop.

der zweite 45€ und 4 Arbeitsstunden (oder 25€) für 70KM Fluss und geschätzte 10 Teiche.

Aufnahmegebühr weiß ich nicht mehr, da das ja eine einmalige Geschichte ist.


----------



## Torsten (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

allso bestimmt der Verein über meine Freizeiteinteilung sprich Arbeitseinsatz das kann ich überhauptnicht verstehen....


----------



## Torsten (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Bin in zwei Vereinen,
> 
> der erste kostet 15€ p.A. für 12 Kilometer Fluss und ein großes Biotop.
> 
> ...


 

ja das hört sich ja gut an,aber bei so viele Gewässer würde ich mich schon im Kreis rennen,weil ich mich nicht endscheiden könnte wo ich jetzt nun angeln gehe |kopfkrat


----------



## Meteraal (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Bei uns für Jugendliche:

Aufnahmegebühr: nichts

Jahresbeitrag: 24 €

Bearbeitung u. Pass:  2,50€  ( einmalig bei Aufnahme in den Verein)


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Hört sich größer an als es ist. 

Die Fische sammeln sich ja auch an Spots und 
verteilen sich nicht gleichmäßig aufs Gewässer.

Außer an den Teichen, da muss man sich halt für 1-2 
entscheiden (je nach Zielfisch) und sich einfuchsen.


----------



## Quappenjäger (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*



Torsten schrieb:


> ja das hört sich ja gut an,aber bei so viele Gewässer würde ich mich schon im Kreis rennen,weil ich mich nicht endscheiden könnte wo ich jetzt nun angeln gehe |kopfkrat


 

hot spots hat jedes gewässer |rolleyes und jeder will mal beangelt werden :q


----------



## schadstoff (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Aufnahmegebühr - keine
Jahresbeitrag - 15 euro
Arbeitsunden 4 oder 5 Euro je Arbeitsstunde

Vereinsgewässer - 1 mit vereinsheim
aber das entscheidende warum es Preiswert ist ...
rund 1400 Mitglieder


----------



## Micha383 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Wenn ich mir da nen Verein im süddeutschen Raum anschaue |kopfkrat

_Aufnahmegebühr                                            360,00 € __Kann in drei  Jahresraten             bezahlt werden._​_Jahresgebühr  für           Mitgliedschaft                        40,00 €__Damit hat man  als             Passivmitglied das Recht für folgende Gewässer Tageskarten  zu             erwerben:_
_Maximal je  drei Karten             für Lein, Alfred-Kehl-See und Bergersee im Jahr. Jede Karte  kostet             10,00 €, davon werden jeweils 3,00 € bei Rückgabe der  benutzten             Karte erstattet._​_Fangbuch                                                     125,00 €__Aktive  Mitglieder (jeder             der ein Fangbuch für das laufende Jahr erworben hat) unter  65             Jahren  müssen 10             Arbeitsstunden ableisten. Für jede nicht geleistete  Arbeitstunde             sind 13,00 € zu bezahlen._​_Aktive  Mitglieder (nicht           bei halbem Fangbuch) können Gastkarten erwerben :_


 _am               Bergersee  maximal 3 Karten im Jahr à 15,00 € und 3,00               € Erstattung bei Rückgabe der benutzten Karte.  Gast und               aktives Mitglied dürfen jeweils mit zwei Ruten angeln._
 _an den  Rückhaltebecken               Reichenbach, Götzenbach und Rehnenmühle insgesamt maximal  drei               Karten im Jahr - nicht drei Karten pro See! Die Gastkarte  kostet               1,0 €. Gast und aktives Mitglied angeln jeweils nur mit  einer               Rute. Der Fang des Gastes wird auf das Kontingent des  Aktiven               angerechnet._
 _an der Lein.               Konditionen wie vor._
und wenn ich mich nicht täusche: Fangbeschränkung 5 Edelfische ( Zander, Hecht, Karpfen,  Forelle) die Woche


nuja das ist jetzt halt von einem verein, wie es bei den anderen ist kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Was bedeutet 3 Karten im Jahr?


----------



## Micha383 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

@Torsk
Das kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen.
Hab das nur von der Vereinsseite kopiert.
Bin in keinem Verein


----------



## DerAngler93 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Bei uns sieht es so aus

Aufnahmegebühr: 50€
Jahresbeitrag Kinder/Jungendliche 10€
Jahresbeitrag Erw: 20€ 

Dann noch 5,50€ für ein Erlaubnisschein


----------



## stroffel (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Sich durch Arbeitseinsätze aktiv am Vereinsleben zu beteiligen finde ich prinzipiell nicht schlimm. Allerdings finde ich es recht grenzwertig wenn ensprechend betuchte Mitglieder sich "freikaufen" können während die Mitglieder die sich das, bei ohnehin schon hohen Preisen, nicht leisten können dann für besagte Herren Angelplätze anlegen und Vereinsheim putzen müssen!


----------



## ecki99 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Bei uns:
einmalige aufnahmegebühr von 50 euro
dazu kommen Jahresbeitrag: 45 Euro (aktives mitglied)
und dann noch ein jahresfischereischein 77 euro oder monatsschein 22 euro oder 2 tagesschein 10 euro .. je nachdem wieviel man angeln will ... bei uns sind die jahresfischereischeine aber begrenzt ....


----------



## Udo561 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Hi,
bin ich froh in Holland einem Verein anzugehören.
Mich kostet der Vispas knapp über 40 Euro.
Damit kann man in  ganz Limburg angeln.
Zusätzlch kann ich damit auch noch in den drei Vereinsteichen angeln .
Für zusätzliche 12,50 Euro darf man dann in 10 weiteren Teichen in der Umgebung angeln
Aufnahmegebür gibts nicht.
Gruß Udo


----------



## René F (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

@Kai:
welches ist denn dein erster Verein?


----------



## Tiger65 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Bei uns in Ingolstadt

Aufnahme =  350 .-
Jahresbeitrag = 150.-

Für 35 Gewässer


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*



René F schrieb:


> @Kai:
> welches ist denn dein erster Verein?



Liegt in Schleswig Holstein, wenn es Dich 
genau interessiert schick ich Dir gerne ne PN.


----------



## Janbr (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Das Problem wurde an anderer Stelle schon mal diskutiert. Es scheint aber ein sehr deutsches (und auch oestereichisches) Problem zu sein. Wenn ich die Preise in den Vereinen vergleiche mit meiner Erfahrung in anderen Laendern:

Schweiz, Kanton Bern Jahrespatent: 190 CHF
USA, Ohio, Jahreslizenz: $19 (Bewohner) 4 Tage im Jahr sind fuer alle frei
USA, Pennsilvania, Jahr: $52 (nicht Bewohner) inkl. einige der besten Steelheadgewaesser der Welt
USA, Montana, Jahr: $60 (nicht Bewohner)

Dabei muss man keinerlei Arbeitsstunden ableisten, hat keinerlei Verpflichtungen und darf einige hundert Gewaesser und Flusskilometer befischen.

Das ist der Unterschied im internationalen Vergleich. 

Viele Angler + wenig Gewaesser = hohe Preise

Gruss

Jan


----------



## eric_d. (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Bei uns ist es so:

 	      Jahresbeitrag,	                        Aufnahmegebühr
Kinder 
(ab 10 Jahren):	 60,- €	 entfällt
Jugendliche 
(ab 14 Jahren):	 60,- €	 75,- €
Erwachsene
(ab 18 Jahren):	 120,- €	 150,- €
Jahresfamilienbeitrag 
(ab zwei direkte Familienmitglieder in häuslicher Gemeinschaft lebend. 
Gesonderter Antrag nötig):	 200,- €	 entfällt


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*



Janbr schrieb:


> ...Viele Angler + wenig Gewaesser = hohe Preise...



Das ist des Pudels Kern und erklärt alles.
Ich zahle bei mir auch immerhin 260 Euro Aufnahmegebühr, 140 Euro pro Jahr für die Gewässerkarte(gültig für 25,5 Hektar Wasserfläche, Fluss + 2 Seen) + 25 Euro Mitgliedsbeitrag u. 16 Arbeitsstunden, die bei nicht Ableistung mit 16 Euro pro Stunde zu Buche schlagen.
Sicherlich nicht wahnsinnig teuer, aber eben auch nicht günstig.
Golf spielen dürfte billiger sein.:m


----------



## mcrae (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Der Verein bei uns am Ort (bin nicht Mitglied)

Jahresbeitrag Erwachsene: 100€
Jugendliche >16 Jahre: 40€
Jugendliche <16 Jahre: 25 €

Aufnahmegebühr Erwachsene: 150€
Jugendliche >14 Jahre: 50€
Jugendliche <14 Jahre: 25€

Sobald man zu den Erwachsenen übertritt muss der Differenzbetrag der Aufnahmegebühr nachgezahlt werden.

Arbeitsdienst 8h /Jahr oder 5€ pro Stunde.

Der Verein hat ein Gewässer (alte Kieskuhle).

Der Verein in den ich (und meine bessere Hälfte, wenn sie dann den Schein hat) eintreten wollen:

Jahresbeitrag Erwachsene 
Erstmitglied: 36€
Zweitmitglied: 18€

Jahresbeitrag Jugendliche: 18€

Zusätzlich Jahreskarte Kanal: 37€ Erw. / 26€ Jugendl.

Keine Arbeitsdienste


----------



## zanderzone (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Krass was die bei einigen für Beiträge nehmen!! Das ist echt heftig, vorallem die Nummer mit den Arbeitsstunden ist ein absoluter Witz!!

Ich zahl 45 € im Jahr für:

115 km Kanäle
75 km Fluss
33 Hektar Baggerseen!!!!!!
und ich kann mir für zich gewässer gastkarten leihen!!

Ich glaube, dass die Aufnahmegebühr bei 60 € liegt!!!

Und ich muss keine Arbeitsstunden leisten!!! Dat grenzt ja an Sklaverei!!


----------



## tozi (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

hi,
mich kostet die angelkarte ganze 25 €.
Habe angelkarte von der fischerzunft und die bleiben auf´m teppich mit den preisen. 1 see ca. 200 x 40 mtr. - ca. 1,5 km rhein (kanalisiert) ca. 500 x 50 mtr. langsam fliessendes flachwasser (elz) und 300 mtr. feiertags-samstag-sonntag-wasser (elz) 
gruß tom


----------



## Micha:R (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Nabend  ich  zahle  bei mir  im  verein  80  eus für beitrag .......
die aufnahme gebühr liegt  glaube bei 40  eus .........
zusätzlich sinds glaube noch 5 arbeitseinsätze ...........
schön abend noch und dickes petri  ......


----------



## Zapper75 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

*Aufnahmegebühr* in Höhe von 55,00 Euro

Rechnungsbeispiel für *Senioren/innen*  (ab dem 22. Jahrgang)                                                          Jahresgrundbeitrag                                41,00 Euro                                          
Gewässergebühr für ein Gewässer             21,00 Euro                                          
Jahresgrundbeitrag plus ein Gewässer  (egal ob Vereinsgewässer oder Weser Pacht IV       62,00 Euro                                          
Jahresgrundbeitrag plus ein  Vereinsgewässer plus Weser Pacht IV                                                       83,00 Euro                                          
Jahresgrundbeitrag plus alle  Vereinsgewässer *ohne* Weser Pacht IV (*Block I*)                                 80,00 Euro                                          
Jahresgrundbeitrag plus alle  Vereinsgewässer* mit * Weser Pacht IV (*Block* *II*)                                       101,00 Euro                                               

Quelle: http://sfv-bremen.de/kostenbeitrage.htm


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Aufnahmegebühr - 255€
Jahresbeitrag - 120€
Arbeitstunden - 10 á 15€

Vereinsgewässer -2 Seen (Gesamt ca. 4 Hektar) und 2 Fließgewässer (Karten über IG, also längere Strecken)


----------



## Udo561 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Hi,
mal eine Zwischenfrage .

Was machen die deutschen Vereine mit der ganzen Kohle ?
Wird der komplette Betrag für den Besatz und die Instandhaltung der  Gewässer und Vereinsheime verwendet ?
Oder sparen die Vereine auch Geld an und die Herrn Vorsitzenden  genehmigen sich davon jedes Jahr mal so ne Angelbildungsreise  

Mich würde mal interessieren was so ein Verein in der Kasse hat , das muss doch bei einer Jahreshauptversamlung offen gelegt werden.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Bei den Pachtpreisen die in Deutschland für halbwegs attraktive Gewässer verlangt werden bleibt da meist nicht viel übrig.

Bei uns in der Gegend sind bei kleinen Seen schnell Beträge zwischen 10000€ und 50000€ aufgerufen, das muss man erst mal über Beiträge decken. Kommt halt immer drauf an wie viele Gewässer es in der Gegend gibt...


----------



## antonio (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

ich weiß nicht, warum hier immer auf den arbeitsstunden rumgehackt wird.
fakt ist doch, daß in nem verein auch arbeit anfällt in dem einen mehr in dem anderen weniger.
und die arbeit muß eben gemacht werden,und dies sollte eben alle was angehen.
und auch das bezahlen für nichterbrachte arbeit ist gerechtfertigt, sonnst würden einige eben die arbeit immer andere machen lassen.
genauso zieht das argument " die reichen kaufen sich frei" nicht.
wer geld hat malert seine wohnung auch nicht selbst sondern läßt ne firma kommen.(das war jetzt nicht pauschal gemeint odr abwertend)
so leistet eben jeder seinen beitrag für den verein, der eine mit manpower der andere mit finanziellen mitteln, die der verein auch braucht.
was ist daran so schlimm.
in nem verein ists wie im übrigen leben auch, geben und nehmen.

antonio


----------



## Udo561 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Hi,
na ja , wenn man bedenkt das einige Vereine schon Jahrzehnte bestehen und das man Aufnahmegebühren von 50 - 300 Euro zahlt dann müssten sich die Kosten für die " Anschaffung " eines Gewässers schon lange bezahlt sein.
Im Kölner Raum haben die meisten Vereine kleinere Baggerseen , die können nicht die Welt gekostet haben.

Gruß Udo


----------



## antonio (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> mal eine Zwischenfrage .
> 
> Was machen die deutschen Vereine mit der ganzen Kohle ?
> ...



wie du schon sagst die mittel müssen offengelegt werden, und hier kann jedes mitglied sehen was mit der kohle passiert.
was ein verein an mitteln braucht ist sehr unterschiedlich.
pachten, besatz, technische ausrüstung, fischereierlaubnischeine,rücklagen für havariefälle am gewässer, 
und und und.
und wenn mitglieder sich gefallen lassen, daß geld ünnütz ausgegeben wird dann sind sie selbst schuld.

antonio


----------



## matchbox (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Was machen die deutschen Vereine mit der ganzen Kohle ?
> Wird der komplette Betrag für den Besatz und die Instandhaltung der Gewässer und Vereinsheime verwendet ?


 
Moin,

mein Verein betreibt eigene Hechtbrutanlagen und besetzt Glasaale.

Viele Grüße

Matchbox


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> na ja , wenn man bedenkt das einige Vereine schon Jahrzehnte bestehen und das man Aufnahmegebühren von 50 - 300 Euro zahlt dann müssten sich die Kosten für die " Anschaffung " eines Gewässers schon lange bezahlt sein.
> Im Kölner Raum haben die meisten Vereine kleinere Baggerseen , die können nicht die Welt gekostet haben.
> 
> Gruß Udo



Haben die das Gewässer gepachtet oder gekauft?

Hier bei uns stand mal der Verkauf eines Grundstücks mit 3 Seen drauf im Raum, die aktuell durch 2 Vereine gepachtet sind. Als Kaufpreis stand 1.000.000€ im Raum - da kannst Du ein paar Jahre lang Beiträge kassieren, oder eben weiter pachten...


----------



## antonio (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> na ja , wenn man bedenkt das einige Vereine schon Jahrzehnte bestehen und das man Aufnahmegebühren von 50 - 300 Euro zahlt dann müssten sich die Kosten für die " Anschaffung " eines Gewässers schon lange bezahlt sein.
> Im Kölner Raum haben die meisten Vereine kleinere Baggerseen , die können nicht die Welt gekostet haben.
> 
> Gruß Udo



was hat denn die aufnahmegebühr mit anschaffung vom gewässer zu tun.
jeder verein hat laufende kosten.
und wie die kosten sind liegt an jedem verein selbst.
ist wie in der wirtschaft es gibt gutgeführte unternehmen und schlechte.
nur im verein haben die mitglieder weit aus mehr möglichkeiten zu entscheiden was im verein passiert als ein arbeitnehmer in ner firma.

antonio


----------



## Udo561 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Hi,
einige Vereine haben gekauft , vor 30 Jahren kostete so ein Kiesloch nicht viel , da war die Gemeinde froh das sie die Löcher los war.
Angelvereine waren dankbare Käufer.
Gruß Udo


----------



## antonio (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> einige Vereine haben gekauft , vor 30 Jahren kostete so ein Kiesloch nicht viel , da war die Gemeinde froh das sie die Löcher los war.
> Angelvereine waren dankbare Käufer.
> Gruß Udo



ja und deswegen gibts doch weitere kosten.
wenn du vor 30 jahren ein haus gekauft hast, hast du heute trotzdem kosten.

antonio


----------



## Brummel (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Ich wundere mich immer wieder über die riesigen Unterschiede beim Preis. Vom finanziellen her kann ich mit meinem DAV-Verein restlos zufrieden sein:

Aufnahmegebühr: 18 Euro
Jahresbeitrag:          66 Euro

und damit darf dann jedes DAV-Gewässer beangelt werden, zusätzlich kann ich z.B. eine Jahreskarte für die Oder kaufen die normal 115,-  kostet, für DAV-Mitglieder aber nur 25,-. 
Viel mehr wäre in meiner derzeitigen Stuation auch nicht drin, ich hoffe daß es noch lange bei den Preisen hier bleibt. Ansonsten bliebe mir wohl nur die Suche nach einem anderen Hobby.;+

Gruß Brummel


----------



## Udo561 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*



antonio schrieb:


> was hat denn die aufnahmegebühr mit anschaffung vom gewässer zu tun.
> antonio



Hi,
warum nimmt ein Verein denn eine Aufnahmegebühr ?
Wohl um die laufenden Pachtkosten zu decken oder um den Kredit für den Kauf vom Gewässer zu tiilgen.
Mit den jährlichen Beiträgen wird dann für den Besatz gesorgt und die laufenden Kosten gedeckt.

Daher frage ich hier wie das abläuft , ich habe noch nie einem Verein in Deutschland angehört .

Gruß Udo


----------



## antonio (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*



Brummel schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich immer wieder über die riesigen Unterschiede beim Preis. Vom finanziellen her kann ich mit meinem DAV-Verein restlos zufrieden sein:
> 
> Aufnahmegebühr: 18 Euro
> Jahresbeitrag:          66 Euro
> ...



die unterschiedlichen kosten sind doch normal.
bestimmte kosten kann auch ein verein nicht beeinflussen.
in der einen region kostet ein teich 20 € pacht in ner anderen 2000 € jetz mal überspitzt formuliert.
natürlich kann ein verein einfluß auf seine kosten nehmen,bzw zusätzliche einnahmequellen erschließen, um seine mitglieder finanziell zu entlasten.
dies ist ne sache wie gut oder auch schlecht ein verein geführt wird.

antonio


----------



## antonio (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> warum nimmt ein Verein denn eine Aufnahmegebühr ?
> Wohl um die laufenden Pachtkosten zu decken oder um den Kredit für den Kauf vom Gewässer zu tiilgen.
> Mit den jährlichen Beiträgen wird dann für den Besatz gesorgt und die laufenden Kosten gedeckt.
> ...



so kannst du das nicht sehen,mit beiträgen wird für besatz gesorgt etc.
ein verein hat einnahmen.
die setzen sich unterschiedlichst zusammen, beiträge aufnahmegebühren, erlöse aus veranstaltungen usw..
dann hat er ausgeben pachten kredite versicherung technische ausrüstungen usw.
das gesamtpaket muß stimmen.
man kann nicht sagen die pachten bezahl ich von den beiträgen und den besatz von den aufnahmegebühren als beispiel, dies ist nonsens.

antonio


----------



## Glenneangler (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Bei uns im Verein  zahlen wir 115€ Jahresbeitag.
Einen Arbeitseinsatz oder 51€.
Das alles für ca.30km Flussstrecke und 7 Seen sowie noch zwei kleine Gräben!


----------



## Patrick_87 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

hab hier 08 mal bei nem verein angefragt.

Jahreskarte kostet derzeit 250 Euro (probejahr)

danach: aufnahmegebühr 205 €, jahresbeitrag 135 Euro & 20 Arbeitsstunden + jahreskarte 250 = 590€!!!

im dritten jahr wärens dann 135€, 20 stunden + 250€ jahreskarte, also 385€!! und hier haben die vereine keine 5 gewässer.

bin echt neidisch auf euch da oben...


----------



## Tino (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Das sind ja Preise wie im Golfclub.

Mein Jahresbeitrag im Verein:     20€

Landesangelkarte Meck-Pomm.: 39€

Fischereiabgabemarke:                6€
----------------------------------------------
                                                    65€

Da sind so viele Gewässer einbezogen,dass ein Jahr nicht ausreicht, an jedem, einen Tag angeln zu können.

Wofür ne Aufnahmegebühr?
Ein Verein existiert doch durch Mitglieder.Dadurch wirds doch erst ein Verein?|kopfkrat

Das ist wie anner Tanke Eintritt zu zahlen um tanken zu dürfen.

Ich glaube,wenn ich eine gezahlt habe oder hätte,war die so niedrig das ich mich nicht erinnern kann wie hoch die gewesen sein könnte.

Eventuell einen Obulus für die auszustellenden Papiere würde ich bezahlen und auch einsehen das man das bezahlen muss.


----------



## Ascanius (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Also ich habe glaube ich 50 oder 60€ Aufnahmegebühr bezahlt und zahle 60€ Jahresbeitrag. Bekomme direkt über den verein auch direkt die Karte vom Landesfischereiverband westfalen und lippe wodurch ich eine reiche Anzahl an Gewässern zur Verfügung habe. Dieses Jahr habe ich mir dann noch für 20€ die Karte vom LFV für die Ems geholt. also hab ich aktuell 80€ pro jahr


----------



## stroffel (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

@ antonio

ich finde Aufnahmegebühren prinzipiell gerechtfertigt da man als neues Mitglied auch davon profitiert, dass die Gewässer die letzten Jahre vom Verein entsprechend gepflegt und besetzt wurden. Allerdings sind hohe dreistellige beiträge echt ne harte Nuss.


----------



## -GT- (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Also bei uns sieht es wie folgt aus : 

100€ Aufnahme,
81€ Jahresbeitrag, steigt man zur Hälfte des begonnenen Jahres ein nur 41€, ab Oktober nur 20,50€. 
Arbeitsdienst einmalig an einem Tag im Jahr, gibt soweit ich weiß Vergünstigung auf den Jahresbeitrag, man muss also nichts extra zahlen wenn man nicht erscheint. 
Dann noch 10€ für 2 Schlüssel für die Bootsplätze, sowie 2€ pro Bootsmarke für die Benutzung eines Vereinsbootes, man muss sich vor der Benutzung eintragen, zum Ende wieder austragen und diese Marke ins Buch kleben. 

Alles in Allem denke ich ein recht fairer Kurs, wir haben 6 Seen zur Verfügung mit ca. 135ha Wasserfläche.

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Destrudo (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Hi!

100€ Aufnahmegebühr
210€ Jahresbeitrag
30€ Pfand für Schlüssel
2x4 Stunden Arbeitsstunden
10 ha See
ringsherum angelegte Angelstellen, meist auf Plattformen
Vereinsheim, Umkleidekabinen, beheizte Toiletten, Werkstatt, Kinderspielplatz, komplett eingezäuntes Gelände, Parkplätze für Mitglieder, Möglichkeiten, zu Räuchern

Auf den ersten Blick sind das recht hohe Kosten, aber da der Verein recht klein ist und bleiben soll (~160 Mitglieder) und die Mitglieder, vor allem der Vorstand, wirklich unglaubliche Arbeit am See geleistet hat, und den See gut besetzt, zahle ich das gerne.


----------



## antonio (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*



stroffel schrieb:


> @ antonio
> 
> ich finde Aufnahmegebühren prinzipiell gerechtfertigt da man als neues Mitglied auch davon profitiert, dass die Gewässer die letzten Jahre vom Verein entsprechend gepflegt und besetzt wurden. Allerdings sind hohe dreistellige beiträge echt ne harte Nuss.



jo manche vereine nutzen die aufnahmegebühr auch im negativen sinne indem sie sie so hoch ansetzen, daß niemand neues hinzukommt.
die wollen unter sich bleiben.

antonio


----------



## snofla (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

- Jahresbeitrag für Erwachsene  40 Euro
- Jahresbeitrag für Passive Mitglieder 20 Euro
- Jahresbeitrag Familien 96 Euro
- Jahresbeitrag für Jugendliche 10 – 12 Jahre alt 14 Euro
- Jahresbeitrag für Jugendliche 13 – 14 Jahre alt 20 Euro
- Jahresbeitrag für Jugendliche 15 - 16 Jahre alt 28 Euro
- Jahresbeitrag für Jugendliche 17 - 18 Jahre alt 36 Euro

Erlaubnisscheine für 3 Seen 16 Euro jährlich

Erlaubnisschein für die Berkel 8 Euro jährlich /Fliessgewässer


Aufnahmegebühr bei Jugendlichen=Nein
Aufnahmegebühr bei Erwachsenen 150 Euro,diese können aber in 5 Jahren abgearbeitet (15 Std)

Arbeitsstunden pro Jahr Jugendliche 5 Std pro Jahr jede nicht geleistete 2,50 Euro

Arbeitsstunden pro Jahr Erwachsene 4 Std pro Jahr jede nicht geleistete 10,00 Euro

da hier ja nach den Geldern gefragt wird oder vielmehr was damit gemacht wird.............an einem unserer Teiche müssen wir die Ufer neu anlegen dieses kostet ca 10000 Euro.....


----------



## Locke4865 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Muldenfischer Zwickau #6


----------



## snofla (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*



Torsten schrieb:


> allso bestimmt der Verein über meine Freizeiteinteilung sprich Arbeitseinsatz das kann ich überhauptnicht verstehen....



Der Verein bestimmt das garantiert nicht,kannst dir ja überlegen was du machst..........entweder du zahlst oder nicht........ausserdem Thorsten .................kann ich mich daran erinnern das du MG gesucht hast für euren Verein,und nach deinen Äusserungen in dem trööt  damals ist euer Verein garntiert schlechtttttt organisiert.

keine Ahnung von Bewirtschaftung eigener Gewässer kein  Vereinheim aber zum Forellenpuff fahren...............macht euch mal ne bissel Gedanken 

wenn heutzutage Vereine ohne städtische Hilfe Gewässer unterhalten sollen wirds schwer sowas zu decken


----------



## snofla (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

nochwas zu den Vereinen hier in D...............@Udo5... das kannst du mit Holland nicht vergleichen..................weil es auf beiden Seiten anders strukturiert ist ...........aber das ist dir sicher bekannt|wavey:


----------



## hecht 01 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

also bei uns beim ersten jahr 85 mit aufnahme
und dann immer 60 
wir haben aber auch eigenen see
wo nur mitglieder fischen dürfen
und dazu wird jedes jahr paar mal besetzt


----------



## fischcatcher95 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Aufnahme erwachsene 200euro
Jugendliche 100Euro
jahresbetrag 40Euro
Für das fließgewässer nochmal 35 Euro


----------



## padotcom (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*



Tino schrieb:


> Das sind ja Preise wie im Golfclub.
> 
> Mein Jahresbeitrag im Verein:     20€
> 
> ...



Na die Herren vom Vorstand wollen doch auch mal Urlaub machen. 

80€ für alle DAV Gewässer in Brandenburg inklusive der umfangreichen Havelkarte, Berlin kostenlos dazu, Sachsen Anhalt 5€ und MeckPom auch 5€. 

Da kann man ein Leben lang angeln, ohne mal an jedem Gewässer gewesen zu sein. :vik:

Arbeitsstunden sind freiwillig und werden durch anschließendes Grillen und geselliges Beisammensein "bezahlt".


----------



## grazy04 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Im ersten Jahr 167€ mit allem, im 2ten dann etwa 100 wenn man die Arbeitstunden leistet, wenn nicht etwa 150€

Beangelbar sind dann etwa 40 verschiedene Gewässer. Vom Loch mit 0,5ha über Fließgewässer bis zu 70ha größen Baggerlöchern


----------



## Somkejumper (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Bei uns:
Keine Aufnahmegebühr
93€ Jahresbeitrag
Jahreskarten gestaffelt von 127€ - 219€ wo dann alles dabei ist.
5 Stunden Arbeitseinsatz a´11€ wenn nicht abgeleistet.


#a


----------



## stroffel (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

vielleicht noch etwas zu den Kommentaren über die Preisgestaltung:

Es mag zwar sein, dass unterschiedliche Vereine unterschiedlich wirtschaftlich kalkulieren. Ich glaube aber nicht das Vereine in Süddeutschland prinzipiell schlechter kalkulieren als solche in Norddeutschland. Das liegt denke ich wie schon gesagt daran das sie die Gewässer Preise regional unterscheiden.
Außerdem finde ich die Rechnung wenig Gewässer + viele Angler = hohe preise nicht ganz nachvollziehbar weil viele Angler = Viele Mitgliedsbeiträge = viel Geld.  Ich denke dass gewisse Vereine nur eine bestimmte Mitgliederzahl akzeptieren und durch den Preis versuchen zu regulieren welches Klientel in den Verein kommt.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Aufnahmegebühr: keine
Jahresbeitrag: 75 Euro

Gewässerfläche zur Auswahl: ca 14.500ha :q mit freier Gewässerwahl und in der Regel Nachtangelerlaubnis

Wer Salmoniden beangeln will, zahlt nochmal 50 Euro und hat eine insgesamte Flusstrecke von ca. 300km zur Verfügung.

Dazu kommen noch ca. 16.000ha Wasserfläche aus Verträgen mit Fischereibetrieben. Und für ein paar Pimperlinge (5 bzw. 10 Euro pro Jahr und Bundesland) gibt es insgsamt 50.000 ha freie Wasserfläche plus VDSF-Gewässer in MeckPom und Thüringen.

Und seit neuestem: für 25 Euro Jahresbeitrag kommen nochmal knapp 72.000ha polnische Gewässer dazu.

Und da sage mal einer, der DAVler hätte nicht zu verlieren ... wenn ich den Threat hier so durchlese, dürfte der eine oder andere VDSFler ob meiner Zahlen feuchte Augen bekommen.


----------



## Lightray (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Muss das Thema mal ausgraben, ist ja eigentlich immer aktuell 
Ich beneide euch teilweise sehr für eure "günstigen" Preise. Bei uns sind die Vereine deutlich teurer. Und mehr Gewässerbestand als andere Verein in Deutschland haben die wohl auch nicht. Ist aber bei uns normal, vielleicht ist hier die Pacht besonders hoch?!

Mal 3 Beispiele aus unsere Gegend ohne Namensnennung  jeweils für einen Erwachsenen.

Verein 1: 
Beitrittsgebühr 300 € 
Jahresbeitrag gute 200 €
+ Jährlich 5 Arbeitsstunden oder 15 € pro nichtgeleistete Arbeitsstunde.

Verein 2:
Beitrittsgebühr 260 €
Jahresbeitrag 110 €
Vermutlich auch Arbeitsstunden abzuleisten.

Verein 3:
Beitrittsgebühr 200 €
Jahresbeitrag 150 €
Arbeitsstunden abzuleisten, Anzahl mir nicht bekannt.

Verein 1 hat noch die meisten und größten Gewässer, deswegen vermutlich der höhere Preis. Aber auch sonst nichts für arme Studenten und Geringverdiener


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Mein Verein in Hamburg :

Jahresbeitrag für Vollmitglieder 270,00 € 
Jahresbeitrag für Jugendliche 70,00 € 
Aufnahmegebühr Erwachsene 520,00 € 
Jahresbeitrag für Fördermitglieder 45,00 € 

Wobei man einen Teil der Aufnahmegebühr über Arbeitsdienste ableisten kann - bis auf 300,-€.
Weitere Arbeistdienste fallen nicht an.

... wenn alle Mitglieder auf einmal am Wasser wären hätte jeder noch 5000 qm Wasserfläche für sich.


----------



## Moerser83 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Mein Verein in Hamburg :
> 
> Jahresbeitrag für Vollmitglieder 270,00 €
> Jahresbeitrag für Jugendliche 70,00 €
> ...


 
Verdammt... 

Ganz ehrlich, das würde ich niemals bezahlen#d


----------



## steven96 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

omg is das teuer bei euch 
ich zahl 40 euro als jugendlicher um mit 4 ruten und auch raubfisch beangeln zu dürfen (sonst 10). für erwachsene liegt der preis auch bei 40 euro für 70 km Kanal, 50 km Fluss und 8 Altärme und ein paar kiesgruben


----------



## Moerser83 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*



steven96 schrieb:


> omg is das teuer bei euch
> ich zahl 40 euro als jugendlicher um mit 4 ruten und auch raubfisch beangeln zu dürfen (sonst 10). für erwachsene liegt der preis auch bei 40 euro für 70 km Kanal, 50 km Fluss und 8 Altärme und ein paar kiesgruben


 

Wo kommst du den her?


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Verdammt...
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, das würde ich niemals bezahlen#d



Doch , wenn du die Gewässer kennen würdest ;-))


----------



## Slick (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Mein Verein in Hamburg :
> 
> Jahresbeitrag für Vollmitglieder 270,00 €
> Jahresbeitrag für Jugendliche 70,00 €
> ...



Ihr wisst gar nicht wie gut es euch geht.Der Preis ist doch okay.
Bei mir hier zahlt man für 4 km Flußstrecke 150-200 Euro die Aufnahmegebühren sind nicht inklusive.


----------



## Finke20 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

:vik:

Ich trau mich ja gar nicht unsere Preise zu schreiben #t.
Ach ich mach es einfach mal

Aufnahmegebühr 25€  Kinder 5€

Angelberechtigung des LAV 45€  Kinder 8€, damit kann man ca *25000 ha* beangeln , ja ihr lest richtig http://www.lav-mv.de/downloads/Gewaesserverzeichnis.pdf

Vereinsbeitag mit LAV 18€ Kinder 10€

Küstenangelberechtigung 20€ Kinder 10€.


----------



## spike999 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

ja wir habens schon gut...


----------



## steven96 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Wo kommst du den her?


ostfriesland :vik:


----------



## paule79 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Gewässer:
Baggersee ca.50 ha
75€ Jahresbeitrag
70€ nichtgeleisteter Arbeitsdienst (ca.5 Std)
125€ Aufnahmegebühr


----------



## Dorschgreifer (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Ich bin in 2 völlig unterschiedlichen Vereinen:

Nummer 1:

Keine Gewässer:

- 15,-€ Aufnahmegebühr (einmalig)
- 6,50€ Porto und Passgebühren (Einmalig, Vereinsaufkleber ist enthalten)
- 15,-€ Jahresbeitrag.
- Kein Arbeitsdienst oder sonstige Verpflichtunegn

Nummer 2:

- 3 Seen, größe jeweils ca. 1 Ha
- 1 See, größe ca 0,6 Ha
- 1 Moorgewässer, Größe ca. 25 Ha
- 1 Kanal, Göße: 30m Breite und ca. 10 Km Länge
- 1 Fließgewässer, Größe: 100-50m Breite und ca. 20 Km Länge

- 50,-€ Aufnahmegebühr (Einmalig)
- 5,50€ Porto und Passgebühren (Einmalig)
- 75,-€ Jahresbeitrag
- Kein Arbeitsdienst oder sonstige Verpflichtungen

Arbeitsdienst wird von einer Gruppe freiwilliger Vereinsmitglieder durchgeführt, die dafür eine geringfügige Ausgleichszahlung erhalten, die nach dem Steuerrecht unter die 2100,-€ Grenze fällt und somit steuerfrei, allerdings nachweis- (Stundenzettel) und meldepflichtig ist. Diese kümmern sich das ganze Jahr um die Gewässer.


----------



## SC-Fischer (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Mein Verein ist recht teuer!
Aufnahmegebühr: 400 Euro
Jahresbeitrag     :200 Euro
nicht geleisteter Arbeitsdienst:110 Euro (10Std.)
Kosten für den Verband:10 Euro

...macht alles in allem im ersten Jahr stolze 610 Euronen!

Gruss


----------



## Carphunter2401 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

baden-würtenberg, bayern sind die teuersten bundesländer 


im ersten verein zahl ich

150€ jahreskarte/beiträge

campingkarte 5€/see ist eingezäunt,mit wc trinkwasser u.s.w

aufnahmegebühr 300€, musste ich nicht bezahlen,da ich jugendlicher war.



im 2 verein


jahres karte 240€

aufnahme 300€




werd warscheinlich nächtes jahr ausm 2 verein austretten,und den verein wechseln.





neuer verein 
karte 305€
aufnahme 700€


gewässer sind es 6 stück


karpfen bis (27kg),waller bis 90kg,hechte bis 22kg,schleien bis 5kg.   



ist eben ein carphunter verein,besatzt sind grössere fische egal was.


----------



## Slick (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> baden-würtenberg, bayern sind die teuersten bundesländer



davon kann ich ein Lied singen.:q
Das Beste ist ja noch das so ein Andrang herrscht bei den horrenden Preisen.Eventuell kommt man dann mit sehr viel Glück in 3-4 Jahren in den Verein,da es eine sehr sehr lange Warteliste gibt.#q




Grüße


----------



## SC-Fischer (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Das mit den Wartelisten ist vollkommen richtig!...als ich damals eingetreten bin,gab es gar keine Wartelisten!Heute müssen Interessenten warten,warten und nochmal warten.
Der Vorstand in meinem Verein meint sogar,dass wir bald Niemanden mehr aufnehmen  wollen oder können.Wir platzen sozusagen aus allen Nähten.

Gruss


----------



## Bassey (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Aufnahmegebühr 100 Euro, wenn man in der Mitte des Jahres eintritt nur noch 50 Euro.
Jahresbeitrag für Erwachsende 100 Euro.
Wir haben viele Gewässer durch Interessengemeinschaften mit anderen Vereinen, was ich für sehr praktisch halte.

Des Weiteren bekommt man 50 Euro als Mitglied gutgeschrieben, wenn man ein neues Mitglied anwirbt.

Sonst noch 10 Arbeitsstunden im Jahr, wobei 2 gutgeschrieben werden, wenn man auf der Hauptversammlung erscheint.

Pro nicht geleisteter Arbeitsstunde 12,50 Euro.

Ich habe es letztes Jahr nicht geschafft am Dienst teilzunehmen und durfte es dieses Jahr ausgleichen indem ich zwei Dienste absolvierte.


----------



## Lightray (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*



Slick schrieb:


> davon kann ich ein Lied singen.:q
> Das Beste ist ja noch das so ein Andrang herrscht bei den horrenden Preisen.Eventuell kommt man dann mit sehr viel Glück in 3-4 Jahren in den Verein,da es eine sehr sehr lange Warteliste gibt.#q
> 
> Grüße



Man muss es aber auch so sehen: Was bleibt einem, der in seiner näheren Umgebung angeln möchte, auch anderes übrig? Die Preise könnten sicher noch anziehen und trotzdem gäbe es genug Mitglieder. Irgendwann wäre halt die Grenze erreicht, an dem einige das Geld nicht mehr übrig haben, oder es für ein Hobby zu teuer wird |uhoh:
Die Preise schrecken aber sicher auch jetzt schon ab und erfüllen damit ihren Zweck. Großer Vorteil ist natürlich, dass die Vereine mit dem Geld dann auch ordentlich besetzen können, oder auch Geld für anderweitige Projekte über haben.

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## Carphunter2401 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

freu mich immer wen ich in nrw,brandenburg ne woche fischen geh.

20-50€ und hast ne jahreskarte, bei uns kostet ne tageskarte10-30€.

ihr dort oben habt einfach ne billige anglerei,und viel wasser .


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*



Lightray schrieb:


> Die Preise schrecken aber sicher auch jetzt schon ab und erfüllen damit ihren Zweck. Großer Vorteil ist natürlich, dass die Vereine mit dem Geld dann auch ordentlich besetzen können, oder auch Geld für anderweitige Projekte über haben.



Ja, das hast Du vollkommen Recht.


Grad mal ne Neue Zahl.

Jahresgebühr für eine 5 km Salmonidenstrecke bei uns 3500,-€

Aufnahme nur über Warteliste und Empfehlung. 

Besatz kaum nötig, weil die Herren Professoren und Doktoren eh´kaum zum fischen kommen. 

Hat alles seine Vorteile. |rolleyes


----------



## marcus7 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ja, das hast Du vollkommen Recht.
> 
> 
> Grad mal ne Neue Zahl.
> ...




Hehe, was veranstalten die denn dann mit der ganzen Kohle?!:q


----------



## Moerser83 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ja, das hast Du vollkommen Recht.
> 
> 
> Grad mal ne Neue Zahl.
> ...


 
Wer zahlt so Preise für einen Verein?|kopfkrat
Ja gut, die die in Geld schwimmen müssen sich ja da keine Sorgen machen aber welcher normalsterbliche kann sich sowas mal eben leisten...


----------



## Lightray (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Wer zahlt so Preise für einen Verein?|kopfkrat
> Ja gut, die die in Geld schwimmen müssen sich ja da keine Sorgen machen aber welcher normalsterbliche kann sich sowas mal eben leisten...



Jetzt kommst du der Sache näher |rolleyes
Anders gefragt: Wollen die da jeden normalsterblichen im Verein? Denk mal drüber nach 

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Hehe, was veranstalten die denn dann mit der ganzen Kohle?!:q




Die geht an den Verpächter. Was der damit macht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Jungangler97 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Aufnahmegebühr Jugendliche: 10€
Jahresbeitrag (Erwachsene und Jugendliche): 6€ 

Alles zusammen bezahle ich als Jugendlicher 28€ im Jahr und habe dafür die LAV-Karte für ca. 1200 Gewässer.  :vik:


----------



## feko (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

:q





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ja, das hast Du vollkommen Recht.
> 
> 
> Grad mal ne Neue Zahl.
> ...


 
Gibts denn da wenigstens Lachs und Huchen ? :vik:


----------



## PhilvanKamp (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Wenn ich das alles so lese, bin ich wieder richtig glücklich, nicht mehr (schon lange nicht mehr) im örtlichen Verein zu sein und dafür - mittlerweile fast ausschließlich - in den Niederlanden angeln gehe. Schlicht unbürokratischer und, was noch viel wichtiger ist, um einiges günstiger!

Die Kosten bei unserem örtlichen Verein sind zwar, in Relation gesehen, noch recht moderat mit 100€ Aufnahmegebühr, 70€ Jahresbeitrag und fünf Pflichtarbeitsstunden (pro versäumter Stunde 10€), allerdings sind die zur Verfügung stehenden Gewässer nicht gerade der Knaller, und die Karte für diese kostet nochmals 20€. Macht summa summarum 190€ im ersten Jahr (falls man die Arbeitsstunden nicht macht 230€) und die Jahre danach immerhin noch 90€ plus die Arbeitsstunden. Und das ist mir mittlerweile einfach zuviel.

In den Niederlanden ist das Ganze irgendwie einfacher und trotzdem sehr effektiv geregelt. Man kauft sich einen Angelschein (45€) und tritt somit automatisch einem Angelverein bei (meist der in der Region, wo man auch den Schein gekauft hat). Die Angelvereine kümmern sich wirklich sehr gut um die dortigen Gewässer und setzten genug Fisch ein. Zudem ist man nicht auf die Gewässer des Vereins beschränkt, sondern kann sehr große Teiler der Niederlande beangeln, und die Niederlande haben ja bekanntlich eine Menge Wasser. :m

Also ich habe meinen deutschen Schein nicht mehr verlängert und bin in Holland sehr zufrieden (komme auch mit den "Holländern" sehr gut aus, da ich in den Niederlanden studiere und somit die Sprache fließend spreche).

Wenn man also gerne angelt und nicht allzu weit von der Grenze weg wohnt, lohnt sich der Schein in jedem Fall, kann es also jedem empfehlen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wie teuer ist euer Verein?*

Bei uns in der Gegend gehen viele über dem Rhein nach Frankreich oder Luxemburg, weil denen das bei unseren Vereinn zu teuer und zu sehr reguliert ist, so wie Du deswegen nach Holland gehst . 
In Frankreich geht sogar lebender Köfi noch, darfst aber nachts nicht auf Raubfisch angeln..

Auch deswegen ist ja nach Angaben der Verbände selber die Zahl der über die Vereine inm Verbänden organisierten Angler von über 1,1 Mio. direkt nach der Wende auf jetzt knapp über 800.000 zurückgegangen.


----------

